# Trumbull, CT - WTB Fleetflex Truckside 99 Wrangler



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking for Iso Mod 29070-1
Control harness 28587
Headlight harness 28464
11 Pin Harness 26357
Let me know what you have, Thanks.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

FordFisherman said:


> Looking for Iso Mod 29070-1
> Control harness 28587
> Headlight harness 28464
> 11 Pin Harness 26357
> Let me know what you have, Thanks.


You need a power cable too, do you have that already?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes I have the power cable
Thanks


----------

